# MG3 - £9999 Final Price



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

MG today made the surprise announcement that prices for the eagerly anticipated MG3 supermini will not start at £9,999, but will finish at this price, with the whole model range available for £9,999. And this is not the only surprise announcement about the affordability of the stylish new small MG.








Possibly even bigger news, especially for young drivers, is that you will be able to enjoy driving an MG3 with its sporty 106PS engine and chassis dynamics for a class leading predicted insurance group rating of just 4E*. This is less than half the rating of equivalent competitor products!

And MG3 prices have not been achieved at the expense of specification, practicality or safety. All models benefit from signature front LED lights, electronic hill hold as standard, with all but the entry model featuring a high quality DAB audio system. The sporty exterior style conceals an interior that offers one of the largest and most spacious cabins in the supermini class. With six airbags, electronic stability control, corner brake control and traction control, there is the full suite of the latest technology safety equipment standard on all MG3s.

However, the key attraction for many people will be how much fun you can have creating your own MG3, with its huge range of colours, exterior graphics, interior colour packs and leather upholstery created by the UK design team and inspired by the British fashion industry.

There are four models of MG3 to choose from and a full range of options and accessories priced as keenly as the car itself, to ensure that specifying and buying an MG3 is as much fun as owning and driving it.

At the top of the range is the MG3 3STYLE with premium 16" "Diamond" alloy wheel and a sports body styling pack that includes the rear boot spoiler and side sill extensions. Standard high-tech convenience features include cruise control, automatic lights and windscreen wipers and reverse parking sensors, all for only £9,999.








The mid-range MG3 3FORM available for £9,299 includes air conditioning, DAB radio, Bluetooth and audio streaming, leather MG-design steering wheel with red stitching and steering wheel audio controls all as standard, above the entry model specification.

For those customers who want top of the range looks but find the high level of equipment in a 3FORM is enough, then there is the MG3 3FORM SPORT. This includes all the features of the mid-range 3FORM with the sports body styling pack and 16" "Carousel" alloy wheels at £9,549.

The entry model MG3 3TIME costs £8,399 and features a CD player with MP3 compatibility and Aux-in facility in addition to all the standard features on all MG3s.

All models are powered by a sporty 106PS petrol engine with a five speed manual gearbox and have the same great MG chassis designed to make driving the MG3 a bit more fun than your average small car.








Sales & Marketing Director Guy Jones said; "The MG3 gives the market something really new; a stylish, highly practical, small car with many options for personalisation that is fun to drive, fun to buy and fun to own. With all models in the range priced below £10,000 and insurance expected to be just 4E, we can offer this type of product at a price position that no competitor can match.

"MG became world famous for building distinctive, British, small, fun cars at a remarkably affordable price that owners then personalised to their own individual style. The MG3 is the new small, modern MG that allows a new generation of people to have fun with their MG"

Available in dealerships from September 2013, the MG3 is already generating huge levels of interest


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

How did you get this info? The dealers seem to know very little. I was speaking to the owner of Brown & Gammons at MG Saloon Day a few weeks back & whilst they had an MG3 on display he had virtually no information.

I hope this car does well but they will need to feed to a bigger audience with ideally a 2 door model & a choice of engines.

MG5 is next year.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

If anything like the current range it makes no financial sense due to inefficient engines and weak resale values, interior plastics look cheap and nasty, and refinement is awful.


----------



## nickka (Jun 2, 2008)

I am going to reserve judgement on this car until I actually see and drive one. The pricing certainly looks keen and in my opinion appears to be aiming to re capture the old MG ZR type customers.
I can see this doing quite well but it will need to be advertised and they desperately need more dealers.
Bottom line for me is that I wish MG luck as they do employ quite a few staff in the UK:thumb:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

It looks good, better than many Jap small car.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

I've seen the car in the flesh & it is a nice little car. OK plastics are a bid on the Vauxhall side but then it is a Supermini class car & for what you get then £10K is very good value.
The MG6 is a very good all round car but no where near enough choice in trim specs etc & lacks the appeal of a ZS or ZT but does drive & handle very well.
More or less all the designers of the Zed range are doing these latest cars.


----------



## busterbulldog (Sep 5, 2012)

I would rather eat my own feet than buy this car


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

All built in China, and terrible reviews. Show me a good MG6 review, these aren't British at all, just a company trying to make a car.


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

A year old MG6 is only worth about 30% of new retail, so if that's anything to go by in predicting the future value of this new one then anyone shelling out on a 3 year finance deal for one will probably find that by the time they come to trade it in it's worth about the same as a 10 year old Corsa....


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

And that's why MG only sold 13 cars in April. I've not read a review yet that a car has made it through the test drive without breaking down.


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

The mg brand is finished im afraid


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The glossy media photos look ok, nothing special. 

Google for normal photos and it looks cheap and more so in basic spec. 

Having seen the MG6, it concerns me how bad their budget car might be. 

The MG brand became meaningless a long time ago.

Even if the car turns out to be good, their reputation is too far gone.


----------



## busterbulldog (Sep 5, 2012)

what reputation is that ? lol...I have been driving 30 years and in all that time they were shat....their older than that cars look shat too...they have a reputation of shatness in my lifetime


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

andystevens said:


> I've seen the car in the flesh & it is a nice little car. OK plastics are a bid on the Vauxhall side but then it is a Supermini class car & for what you get then £10K is very good value.
> The MG6 is a very good all round car but no where near enough choice in trim specs etc & lacks the appeal of a ZS or ZT but does drive & handle very well.
> More or less all the designers of the Zed range are doing these latest cars.


Lol at this comment. Ask every motorist in Britain what car is better between mg and vauxhall and I bet you 99% will answer vauxhall.

Vauxhall is a far superior product than any mg I've ever been in. And that includes vauxhalls from early 2000s.

The mg zr interior plastics have the texture of a rhinos **** and a horrible hollow, cheap feel to boot.


----------

